# Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund



## Luigi 01 (7. Januar 2008)

Mehr Hecht als recht?

Der Hecht war mir schon recht, wer möchte nicht einmal in seinen Leben so einen Fisch in seinem Hausgewässer fangen!
Erst jetzt einen Tag danach kann ich mein Glück erst richtig fassen, gestern nach dem Fang lief alles wie in einer anderen Welt ab!
Obwohl ich schon viel große Karpfen gefangen habe ist es nicht überhaupt nicht dasselbe gewesen.

Erstmal möchte ich mich bei Euch herzlich bedanken, für die netten Glückwünsche über meinen gefangenen Hecht im Thread: Raubfischfänge 2008

Ich bin hier im Raubfisch-Forum nicht oft unterwegs und möchte Euch etwas zu meiner Person und natürlich auch zum Fang des Hechtes erzählen.

Seit nun mehr 25 Jahre ist Angeln mein Hobby, mal mehr Mal weniger!
Obwohl ich sagen muss das ich die letzten 4 Jahre sehr intensiv den Fischen nachgestellt habe, besonders den Karpfen.

Mit meinen fast 39 Jahren wird man auch ruhiger und so habe ich das Spinnfischen nicht mehr sehr oft praktiziert!

Doch von Zeit zu Zeit packt mich das Gummifisch-Fieber.

So war es auch am Sonntag den 06.01.2008.

Morgens war das Wetter nicht so gut wir hatten ca. 2 Grad und Nieselregen, gegen 12.00 Uhr Mittags kam dann die Sonne raus und die Temperatur kletterte auf 5 Grad.
Auf zum See dachte ich mir packte meine Sachen und zog mich warm an.

Ende Dezember habe ich mir noch eine neue Spinnrute von der Fa. Jaxon und eine neue Rolle der Fa. Exori gekauft. Die Rolle wurde mit einer 20 ziger monofile Schnur bespult.

Die Spinnrute ist 2,7 Meter und hat ein Wurfgewicht von 20-60 Gramm.

Ich war schon gespannt wie sich die Gummifische mit dieser Rute führen lassen, schließlich war es Premiere mit dem neuen Geschirr.

Am See angekommen Gummistiefel an Kescher (warum nehme ich immer dieses Riesen Teil mit schoss es mir noch durch den Kopf)) klar gemacht Rute bestück und los geht es.

*Kurze Infos zum Gewässer:* 

Baggersee , ca. 7 ha, Wassertiefe 2 – 14 Meter, Bodenbeschaffenheit sandig und teils Kies.


Meine ersten Würfe machte ich an einer Flachwasserzone um etwas gefühlt für die neue Rute und den Köder zu bekommen.
Denn ich wollte den Gummifisch ca. 0,5 -1 Meter über Grund tanzen lassen, hier konnte ich sehr schön sehen wie sich der Köder verhält. Ich vermutete das die Fische etwas tiefer stehen!

Nach ein paar Würfen zog ich dann weiter! 

Ich stellte mich gleich am Anfang auf ein Teil des alten Baggers, von hier aus konnte ich sehr gut eine Schilffkante anwerfen. Der Gewässerboden geht hier von ca.3 Meter auf 8 Meter runter! Eine perfekte Kante. Wo ich eigentlich noch nie viel Fisch gefangen habe!
Naja, ich machte zwei Würfe ca. 3 Meter hinter der Kante ins Tiefe und lupfte meinen Gummifisch wieder zurück.

Der nächste Wurf sollte vor die Schilffkante gehen auf ca. 3 Meter!

Also raus mit dem Ding, absinken lassen und wieder ein holen und dabei schön den Köder tanzen lassen dachte ich mit noch!!!!

Nach dem absinken wollte ich mit dem Gummifisch wieder Kontakt aufnehmen, der Köder saß fest sch…e Hänger!

Ich nahm die Rute hoch und spannte die Schnur nichts passiert bis ich einige Kopfschläger bis ins Handteil der Rute spürte. Dann fing der Fisch sich an zu bewegen. Was soll ich euch sagen wenn 1,34 Meter und 38 Pfund erst einmal in Fahrt kommt Schreit die Bremse doch mächtig um Hilfe!
Das es sich um ein großen Fisch handelt war mir in diesen Moment schon klar, ich ließ hin erstmal etwas abziehen Richtung Freiwasser kann ja nicht schaden!

Bis mir schlagartig die Kante wieder einfiel, ich nahm die Rute nach hinter stellte die Bremse etwas fester und versucht den Kollegen doch zum umkehren zu überreden!

Nach dem ich mehr Druck ausübte blieb der Fisch auch stehen und bewegte sich in meine Richtung. Langsam Pumpe ich den Fisch ran und gewann Meter für Meter.

Dann kam er aus der Tiefe hoch und ich sah ihn zu ersten Mal.|bigeyes Ach du schöne Schei.. aber lassen wir das. Mein Herz fiel fast in die Hose, tausende Gedanken schossen mir durch den Kopf. Der Fisch drehte und tauchte wieder ab, dieses Schauspiel ging etwa 10 min. Immer wenn er wieder hoch kam löste ich sofort die Bremse und wartete auf den bekannten Hechtsprung, was aber nicht erfolgte!

Zu meinem großen Glück hatte ich meinen großen Kescher dabei. Sehr zum Vorteil!

Als ich gerade den Kescher unter den Fisch führte sagte eine dämliche Stimme zu mir: „Bitte Ihre Angelpapiere, was machen sie eigentlich hier“! Ich drehte mich um und sah einen Angelkollegen der seinen Platz füttern wollte! Als er dann sah was dort im Kescher lag kamen seine Worte frei nach Mario Barth: Fününününününh.
Ich sagte ne Hecht er wieder: Fününününününh! Und Luigi, das glaub dir keiner!

Was für ein Fisch lag vor uns!|bigeyes

Es ist der Fisch meines Lebens! Glaube nicht das da noch was Größeres 
aus der Esox –Familie an meinen Gummifisch kommt!

Obwohl unser See bestimmt noch einige Geheimnisse hütet! 

Der 06.01.2008 ist nicht nur der Heilige Drei Königstag sonder auch ab sofort mein ganz persönlicher Feiertag.

In diesem Sinne Petri Heil. 

*Der Gummifisch und das Monster!*

http://img247.*ih.us/img247/8080/bildda9.jpg

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/2641/06012008037pw1.jpg

http://img48.*ih.us/img48/273/06012008048lf5.jpg


----------



## cipro2003 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes Petri zum Hecht des Lebens#6
Weiter so
Mfg Frank


----------



## crocodile (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

jau, klasse fisch - klasse bericht. Danke!


----------



## perch (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wenn ich den Bericht lese ,und mir dann die Bilder ansehe,krieg ich feuchte Hände...

Der absolute Hammer !!!

Dickes,dickes Petri

Gruß Perch


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Klasse Bericht!


----------



## falter78 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

|bigeyes ach du ********, was ne Oma.

Mega Petri Heil. Sowas fettes hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...


----------



## jkc (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Jo! Danke für den Bericht und nochmal meinen Glückwunsch zum Fisch des Lebens!!!

Grüße JK


----------



## MefoProf (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Einfach nur der Wahnsinn #6. Selten so einen Hecht gesehen |bigeyes


----------



## Jirko (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

holymoly, da fällt einem ja die kauplatte auf´s knie! hut ab luigi und nen strammes petri von mir an dieser stelle für diese prachtbüchse #6


----------



## krauthi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

erst mal ein mega dickes Petri Heil zu deinem fisch des lebens 
respekt respekt respekt#r#r#r

von so einem traumfsich träumen andere ein ganzes leben lang 

also wie gesagt Dickes petri  #6#6#6


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## sa-s (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

ja verreck, kaffeehaus!

respekt, und schöne träume

sepp


----------



## ~Michi~ (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Huihui nochmal Petri zu diesem tollen Hecht und der Bericht is mindestens ebenso schön #6.


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Respekt vor diesem Fang und diesem Bericht.

Falls Du vor haben solltest, das zu toppen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle die Rute für immer aus der Hand legen.
Das ist wirklich der Fang des Lebens.

Petri allzeit.


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Einfach nur irre! Fettes Petri Heil!!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Moin Moin ,
Petri zu diesem Monster . Haste fein gemacht und der Bericht dazu ist alle erste Sahne #r

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Steffen90 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

petri!! was ein geiler fisch:k


----------



## Alex.k (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Petri Heil, hmm den Hechtrekord brichst Du bestimmt nicht mehr.
Geiler Fisch...


----------



## Der Troll (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ganz dickes Petri von mir.
Sehr schön geschriebener Bericht, man hatte das gefühl dabei zu sein. KLASSE.


----------



## taxel (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hi Luigi,

Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch. Aber sag mal 19kg Hecht an 0,20 mm Mono? Ist das ein Irrtum? 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Brassenwürger (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Petri zu dem Monstrum!!!#r|schild-g

DAS ist definitiv der Fisch des Lebens! Hab ich das eigentlich richtig gelesen mit der 20er monofilen Schnur....|bigeyes Ist ja unfassbar...

gruß Brassenwürger#h


----------



## fishingchamp (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

fette sache...das ist ja echt ne schöne dame...nen neuen hecht-pb kannste wohl knicken!
das ist eigentlich nicht zu steigern...und wenn du das schafst, dann ist das so, als ob du zwei mal im loto gewonnen hättest!


----------



## bagsta343 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

alta schwede was für´n flugzeugträger....
du alte drecksau:q#6:q
riesen petri aus der voreifel...... mir ist grade bei deinem bericht auch schon das herz stehen geblieben....  aber als ich das foto sah war ich kurz vorm kolabieren....
hab auch schon einige 1+ gefangen(grösster 122/ 8jahre schweden...) aber son klopper hats selbst in schweden für mich noch nie gegeben..... freue mich sehr für dich... weiter so....

gruss und neid
der bagsta


----------



## hackebeil (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

oh gott! dickes petri. ich hätte mir wahrscheinlich in die hose gemacht....
zum glück ist der hechtsprung ausgeblieben sonst wärst du jetzt im wasser als hechtfutter


----------



## peitscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

hammer geil!!! petri heil zum schönsten fang deines lebens !!!! is auch ne echt geile sorry, schön zu lesen


----------



## -Mirage- (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

#6 Alter Schalter #6!!!

Riesen #r auch von mir.


mfG, -Mirage-


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Luigi,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch. Aber sag mal 19kg Hecht an 0,20 mm Mono? Ist das ein Irrtum?
> 
> ...


 

Dafür lege ich meine beiden Glocken ins Feuer!

Die 20 ziger Momo ist immer noch drauf. Muss mal meinen Händler fragen von welcher Firma die ist.#cHat er mir von einer Großrolle aufgespult!


----------



## bagsta343 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

immer locker durch die hose atmen jungs.........
und schön von luigis hecht träumen...


----------



## Franky D (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

hammer geil super fisch fettes petri
bei uns schwimmt auch so ein monster rum letztes jahr konnte ihn keiner fangen mal sehen was dieses jahr wird^^


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Mein herzliches Petri Heil zu diesem Lebensfisch!
Erstaunlicher Weise aus einem eher kleinen Gewässer (7ha),wenn ich da hinter dir gestanden hätte,wäre ich wohl auch ins stammeln gekommen,wie dein Kollege.
Von so einem Fisch träumen viele hier!

Taxidermist


----------



## bagsta343 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

ey luigi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
willste nicht mal nen

"feier ne fette Hecht-party - wer kommt?" thread eröffnen?
denke das bierchen biste #guns jetzt schuldig.....
gruss 
der bagsta


----------



## Carpkiller07 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hi, 
Geiler Bericht und noch ein viel Geilerer Fisch,glückwunsch zu diesem ausnahme Fisch Luigi.


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hallo Krauthi

Auf solche Diskussionen lassen wir uns doch nicht mehr ein.
Lasst uns das Leben genießen und denn Augenblick!


*Vorab schon mal ein großes Dankeschön für eure fetten Petris! :l*


----------



## leowar (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Jo fett Man(n) Ich gehe nie wieder FKK-Baden...da muss man ja um seinen Piephan fürchten *lach* Schnapp wech ist er hihi 

Toller Fisch


----------



## jerkfreak (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

*FETTES PETRI* zu dem gigantischen Hecht! Und danke für den tollen Bericht! Also ich würde die Spinrute wohl für den Rest des Lebens an die Wand hängen, DEN toppt man zu 99% wohl eh nimma...!!!


----------



## tobi79 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes fettes Petri Luigi!!
Echt der Hammer!!Ich denke davon träumt jeder und da kannst und darfst Du Dir auch ruhig was drauf einbilden!!
Hast mein fetten Resekt!!
Ich denke sowas lässt sich nicht mehr toppen!!#6


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wahnsinn was für ein Fang. Und das an 20ger Mono. Alle Achtung dass du dieses Monstrum so souverän drillen konntest ohne vor Aufregung zu Patzen weiß nicht ob ich dazu die nötige Ruhe gehabt hätte. Der Winter hat dir einen guten Dienst erwiesen wahrscheinlich war das Wasser zu kalt als dass die Dame zum Springen aufgelegt wäre


----------



## Lemmingx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!!! Der Traum eines jeden Anglers!

MfG


----------



## ollidi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Was machst Du denn da mit meinem Köderfisch? :q

Alle Achtung. #6 Was ein Brummer. Eine ganz dicke Gratulation dazu. |wavey:


----------



## Luigi 01 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was für ein Fang. Und das an 20ger Mono. Alle Achtung dass du dieses Monstrum so souverän drillen konntest ohne vor Aufregung zu Patzen weiß nicht ob ich dazu die nötige Ruhe gehabt hätte. *Der Winter hat dir einen guten Dienst erwiesen wahrscheinlich war das Wasser zu kalt als dass die Dame zum Springen aufgelegt wäre*


 

Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht!


----------



## aal60 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch von mir zu diesem Ausnahme-Esox ein herzliches Petri Heil. 
Davon träumt jeder Spinnfischer.

Gruss vom Rand des Sauerlandes
UWE


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

ALTER SCHWEDE...
WAS´n BRUMMER.
PETRIE zu diesem AUSNAHME fisch!!!:m


----------



## Huntemann (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Von mir auch noch einmal ein ganz dickes Petri...und dazu mit 20er Mono. Respekt!


----------



## Lemmingx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Wahnsinn was für ein Fang. Und das an 20ger Mono. Alle Achtung dass du dieses Monstrum so souverän drillen konntest ohne vor Aufregung zu Patzen weiß nicht ob ich dazu die nötige Ruhe gehabt hätte. Der Winter hat dir einen guten Dienst erwiesen wahrscheinlich war das Wasser zu kalt als dass die Dame zum Springen aufgelegt wäre



das schmälert deinen Fang aber um kein Stück! 


MfG


----------



## Wallerschreck (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Lemmingx schrieb:


> das schmälert deinen Fang aber um kein Stück!
> 
> 
> MfG



so war das auch nicht gemeint...selbst ein halb so schwerer Karpfen kann an 20ger Mono zur echten Herausforderung werden...einen solchen Hecht an der Zahnseide zu landen ist eine echte Kunst.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

gratulier die hier auch nochmal zu deinem gaaaaaanz dicken Traumfang !!!! #6 #6 #6


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

nochmal ein *dickes* und fettes *Petri Heil* zu dieser riesen Hechtklamotte |bigeyes!
dein Bericht dazu ist auch super geworden#6!




P.S. eine Entenfamilie wird es in den Gewässer nicht leicht gehabt haben|uhoh:.


----------



## sebastian (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

ach du ******** was für ein Viech, sowas von unglaublich groß
Petri Heil, wahrlich der Hecht deines Lebens, da wirst kaum was Größeres erwischen, gratuliere !!


----------



## @dr! (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

hey ^^

von mir auch nochmal petri zu diesem tollen fisch!


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Da kann ich nur neidvoll gratulieren!


----------



## FischerJoe (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

WOW :k
Kann´s net glauben! Hammer Bericht und klasse Fotos!
Das is ja der WAAAAAHNSINN!!!
Respekt mein lieber, ziehe meinen Hut vor dir!:vik:
Ich warte (immer) noch auf die magische Metermarke  
Doch jetzt ist hier erstmal bis 1.05. Schonzeit angesagt :v
MfG
Stefan


----------



## Lemmingx (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> so war das auch nicht gemeint...selbst ein halb so schwerer Karpfen kann an 20ger Mono zur echten Herausforderung werden...einen solchen Hecht an der Zahnseide zu landen ist eine echte Kunst.



das war nur allgemein gemeint! Nix gegen dich! |wavey:


----------



## Fenris (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!
Gruß
Tobias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes Petri und sehr schöner Fisch! |schild-g

Und schöne Fotos davon hast Du wenigstens auch! #6 |rolleyes



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Es ist der Fisch meines Lebens! Glaube nicht das da noch was Größeres
> aus der Esox –Familie an meinen Gummifisch kommt!


Die Hoffnung sollte man berechtigterweise ja nun nicht aufgeben, gibt noch um einiges größere. :g


----------



## spinner14 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Schön geschrieben und geiler Fisch#6,man weiß ja nie was noch kommt!!


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Soso, der gute alte Canelle-Gufi. Sollte ich auch mal wieder aus der Dose holen... 

...noch mal: Petrissimus maximus! Und das an 20er Schnur!


----------



## Dirk170478 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch von mir nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!:m#6

Klasse Bericht.
Das mit dem Angelkollegen kann man sich echt bildlich vorstellen!

Aber glaube, den Gesichtsausdruck, den der drauf hatte, hätte Jeder bekommen...


----------



## Strumbi (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hi, 
da fällt mir nix mehr ein. Petri Petri und nochmals Petri !!!!!!!!
Da war mein größter mit knapp 1,30 m nur ein KLEINER .
Grüße aus Südbaden  !!!

Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Tja dies ist sie meine "Berta aus unserem Baggerloch"
genau so stell ich sie mir vor, wenn ja wenn ich sie endlich mal an den Haken bekomme,dass es sie gibt weiß ich|rolleyes!
Also ich muß ganz ehrlich sagen "Hut ab" vor diesem Prachtfang & dem nötigen Glück dazu#6!
Ein einmaliges Erlebniss denk ich mir sicher zu sein auch für dich...
Weiterhin viel Petri & Erfolg(toll geschrieben & schöne Bilder)

Grüsse aus Pulheim#h


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Toller Fisch - fettes Petri !!

und danke, dass Du es in einen solch prima Bericht beschrieben hast, so waren wir alle ein wenig dabei und durften Dir über die Schulter schauen und den Fisch mitkeschern    

#6


----------



## Dart (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

What a monster|bigeyes:vik:
Meine allerherzlichsten Glückwünsche zu deinem Traumhecht:m
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Moin!

Absoluter Traumfischh!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri Heil.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Alter Schwede, das ist doch mal ein kapitaler Esox!

Dickes Petri #r


----------



## MKS (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hallo Petri zu dem Großen Hecht....
Kannst du mir mal sagen wo der See ist....
(nicht das ich dir den nächstenwegnappen will):q

Sondern kam mir bekannt vor....und nachdem was du schreibst könnte es der Silbersee sein...
Liege ich richtig???

PS Genau den selben Gummifisch habe ich auch zu Weihnachten von meinen Angelhändler bekommen...Die Zanderkralle#6


----------



## Big Man (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes Petri auch von mir, da ist dein Angeljahr 2008 fast nicht mehr zu toppen.#6

Dann müsstest du dich nur noch umbenennen in Esox134:q

Richtig schöner Fisch.


----------



## schroe (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, zu dem Riesenhecht.#6

Beachtlich ist nicht nur dessen Größe. Der Fisch ist auch wunderschön gezeichnet und hat phantastische Proportionen.
Ein echter Hingucker.#6


----------



## Doc Plato (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

*PETRI!!!!! *Mööönsch was für ein *wahnsinns* FISCH. Wunderschön gezeichnet! :k 
Glückwunsch dem zu recht stolzen Fänger! #6#6#6

Gruß
Doc |wavey:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

petri 
das gibts doch gar net da angelt man immer schön den hechten hinterher und da kommt dann so ein karpfen angler und zeigt dir wies geht
hut ab schöner fisch und schöner berricht 
nett nett <


----------



## Sickly (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Fettes Petri zum dem Monster, das wird schwer zu toppen sein in deinem Leben!
Weiterhin ein schönes Angeljahr!


----------



## Adlerfan (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Sprachlos!!! Wahnsinn!!! Gratuliere!!!#6:vik:


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wie ich schon im Raubfischfangthread geschrieben habe, dürfte dieser PB wohl schwerlich zu toppen sein!! Klasse Fang!

Der Bericht liest sich auch ganz toll!!

PETRI HEIL!!

Martin


----------



## Deep runner (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Was für ein schöner Hecht und ein Bericht wie man ihn öfter lesen möchte!

Ganz dickes Petri  zu diesem Fangerfolg!


----------



## rob (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

meinen aller herzlichsten glückwunsch und ein kräftiges petri zu diesem wirklich besonderen traumfisch!!!
respekt und lg aus wien
rob


----------



## Angelschreiner (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wahnsinns Hecht!Petri zum Fang


Gruß Angelschreiner:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Es fehlt nicht viel
dann wär´s ein Krokodil

Wahnsinn !!

Ralf


----------



## leopard_afrika (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wat ein Monster! Petri sag ich nur. Und das mit ner 20er mono? Hammer! Ich hätte wohl Angststreifen inner Hose.) Ich muß mal meinen kleinen Neffen fragen, ob er sich nicht mal zum Probedrill an meine Angel hängt. )


----------



## Norge-Fan (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes Petri und vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht.#6#6#6


----------



## FPB (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

dickes petrie,
jetzt weiß ich wieder das träume wahr werden können.

herrlicher fisch

gruß


----------



## alter Sack (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wahnsinn absoluter Wahnsinn, sowas hätt ich auch mal gerne...
Dickes Petri und danke für den Bericht....


Neidische Grüße aus Mannheim Matthias


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es fehlt nicht viel
> dann wär´s ein Krokodil!


 
Das reimt sich sehr viel
und hat 'ne Menge Stil.
Phänomenil!


----------



## Muschel-Michel (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri#6klasse fang#6#6


Gruss micha#h


----------



## bacalo (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wunderschöne Hechtdame,
Klasse Bericht,
Herzliches Petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt geht´s aber wieder auf die Karpfen - gell.


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Luigi 01 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



MKS schrieb:


> Hallo Petri zu dem Großen Hecht....
> Kannst du mir mal sagen wo der See ist....
> (nicht das ich dir den nächstenwegnappen will):q
> 
> ...


 
Leider falsch.

Der See ist in Ost-Westfalen-Lippe.


----------



## Chris`n`roll (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Wahnsinn...
Hast du mal überlegt das ganze "offiziell" zu machen und damit ne Pämie beim Blinker, Raubfisch, etc. abzuräumen?? Weiß zwar gerade nicht genau wo der deutsche Rekord letztes Jahr lag, aber der dürfte doch nicht allzu weit entfernt liegen oder?
Beste Grüße und nochmals Glückwünsche,
Christian


----------



## savage28 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

#hSchöner bericht und nen waaaahnsinns Fisch#h


----------



## The Driver (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

@ MKS: nicht jeder Ü-35 Hecht kommt aus dem silbersee... ;-)

Petri @luigi !!!! super gemacht!
im sommer allerdings hättest du mit ner 20er mono glaub ich ein "klein wenig" mehr zu drillen gehabt! ;-)


----------



## cassn (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Welchen Silbersee meint Ihr?


----------



## MKS (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



The Driver schrieb:


> @ MKS: nicht jeder Ü-35 Hecht kommt aus dem silbersee... ;-)


Ach komm schon...wenn ich mir den hintergrund so angucke....
Sieht doch genauso aus...|supergri Vorallem ist da ja jetzt auch ne baustelle


----------



## MKS (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



cassn schrieb:


> Welchen Silbersee meint Ihr?


 
In Nordhessen bei Frielendorf...:m


----------



## David79 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ein wirklich schöner Bericht und ein super Fisch.

Glückwunsch!

David


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Chris`n`Roll schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...
> Hast du mal überlegt das ganze "offiziell" zu machen und damit ne Pämie beim Blinker, Raubfisch, etc. abzuräumen?? Weiß zwar gerade nicht genau wo der deutsche Rekord letztes Jahr lag, aber der dürfte doch nicht allzu weit entfernt liegen oder?
> Beste Grüße und nochmals Glückwünsche,
> Christian



Na ja, bis 50 Pfund ist noch ein weiter Weg... |rolleyes

Aber ein geiler Fisch, Glückwunsch!

Davon träumen wir wohl alle, aber nur wenige haben das Glück das er beisst, und dann auch noch das nötige Können um ihn zu landen. Du hattest offensichtlich beides!
 #r|schild-g#r


----------



## Master Hecht (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

So ein Fisch einfach traumhaft den will wohl jeder haben.


----------



## Debilofant (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Was für ein makelloser Prachtfisch!! #6

Ganz, ganz dickes Petri Heil! 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## corny31 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hallo Luigi,

Petri Heil zu diesem Traumfisch!!!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Fischbox (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Eigentlich ist das nicht mein Unterforum, aber bei so einem tollen Fisch und dem klasse Bericht ist auf jeden Fall ein *fettes Petri Heil* fällig.
Hab lange nicht mehr so einen feinen Hecht gesehen. Saubere Sache....#6


----------



## slowhand (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hut ab! #v
Ein wirklich schöner Fisch! Ein toller Bericht und gute Fotos! So macht's Spaß!


----------



## Waagemann (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

|schild-g und Petri Heil was für ein Tier!!!


----------



## bazawe (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Petri auch von mir zu diesen wunderschönen Fisch


----------



## magic feeder (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

riesen petri heil vom magic feeder....echt ein wahnsinns fisch


----------



## LUKA$ (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

von mir auch ein dickes petri heil und du hasst das monster an einer 20´er monoschnur gedrillt?? Wahnsinnn


----------



## Thorsten S. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Es wurde ja bereits alles gesagt, was es zu sagen gibt....

H A doppel M E R, Hammer yeah ! ! !:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## jerkfreak (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Chris`n`Roll schrieb:


> Wahnsinn...
> Hast du mal überlegt das ganze "offiziell" zu machen und damit ne Pämie beim Blinker, Raubfisch, etc. abzuräumen?? Weiß zwar gerade nicht genau wo der deutsche Rekord letztes Jahr lag, aber der dürfte doch nicht allzu weit entfernt liegen oder?
> Beste Grüße und nochmals Glückwünsche,
> Christian


 
Wie schon gesagt wurde, liegt der deutsch Rekord seit 1986 bei exakt 50Pfd...!

Und der größte des letzten Jahres wahr wohl der 47 1/2 Pfünder, der am 12.12. am Biggesee gefangen wurde...!

Sin beides schon noch einige Kilo mehr...!

Aber soll den Fang hier in keinster weise mindern!!!

Finde den Fisch immer wieder traumhaft schön, wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehe!!! Die Zeichnung ist einfach nur makellos und der absolute Hammer!!!

Ich hoffe, in meinem Leben einmal auch nur annähernd an solch einen Fisch heran zu kommen! Diese Ausmaße *UND* dann noch so sauber gezeichnet, ein *TRAUM*!!!


----------



## carassius (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Was für ein toller Fisch#6 fettes Petri auch von mir.


----------



## Schuschek (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Mein lieber Scholli, das ist ne Wahnsinnsgranate. FETT FETTER am FEtTESTEN PETRI


----------



## zander55 (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Was für ein Fisch|bigeyes, dickes petri!


----------



## snofla (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

was fürn geiles Teil


prächtiges petri zu diesem Wahnsinnstier


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Schöner Fisch , schöner Bericht!!

*Glückwunsch!!!*


----------



## ederseebasshunter (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Übel,übel,übel!!!Heftig!!!
Petri für den geilen Fang!!
Für den Bericht gibts auch noma DAUMEN HOCH

Gruß


----------



## Nordangler (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Absolut Top. Glückwunsch zum Fisch des Lebens.

Sven


----------



## Dennis.H (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Moin moin Petri das is ja mal ein sehr schöner hecht!
Glückwunsch


----------



## bike44rot (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Super Fisch - Schöner Bericht!!!

Dickes Petri und Glückwunsch
Thomas


----------



## The_Pitbull (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Da hättest mein bis jetzt größter 80cm als köderfisch nehmen können#6


----------



## Börlin-Zander (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Herli Glü Wu und ein Dickes Petri zum Megahecht. |bigeyes|bigeyes

Toller Bericht, sowas liest man gern öfter anstelle der Kurzmeldungen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Hermann W. (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Dickes Petri zum absoluten Traumfisch und danke für den tollen Bericht!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Da ich gestern abend wieder mal hier mit Postings löschen beschäftigt war, zur Info an alle Uneinsichtigen:
Auch in solchen Threads wie hier werden wir Diskussionen um c+c/c+r gnadenlos unterbinden.
Macht dazu nen eigenen Thread auf, wenn Ihrs braucht, aber zerschiesst nicht andere Threads.
Danke!


----------



## Seifert (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ja,Prost Neujahr -gibt's 2008 noch 'ne Steigerung??
Ich drück die Da(u)men,falls das was hilft.
Petri Heil
Peter Seifert


----------



## Werner G (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Glückwunsch!!!
Was für ein Wahnsinnsfisch!


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

man is dasn dicker klopper|bigeyes.
dickes petri von mir#6.


da du ja sonst eher auf karpfen angelst und dort auch schon einige dicke gelandet hast würd mich ja eins mal brennend interessieren|supergri.wie der hecht im vergleich zu nem dicken karpfen im drill war.mit was für nem kaliber von karpfen würdest du die kraft und ausdauer vergleichen?klar kann man das sicher nicht 100% vergleichen.aber kannst ja mal ungefähr nen gewicht von nem karpfen nennen der es mit der hechtoma aufnehmen könnte:m.


----------



## Sickly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

ich denke mal den Vergleich kann man nur bei gleichen Wassertemperaturen ziehen. Ich habe zwar keinen Ahnung vom Karpfenfangen aber dicke Hechte drillen sich im Winter meist wie Kartoffelsäcke. So meine Erfahrungen vom Bodden.


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

klar kann man es nicht wirklich vergleichen.
aber interessieren tut es mich trotzdem wie  dieser hecht an diesem tag im vergleich zu nem ? kg karpfen war.



selbst wenn er im sommer gebissen hätte könnte man es nicht vergleichen.weil eh jeder fisch nen unterschiedlichen drill liefert.
mal geht nen 80er hecht ab wie schmitz katze und mal kannst den einfach ohne gegenwehr ranpumpen.ebenso isses ja auch bei karpfen.


----------



## einsamer angler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Kann mich den vorrednern nur anschließen

sauber gemacht Luigi

Nen dickes PETRI|wavey:


----------



## Sickly (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

kann deinen Erfahrungen bestätigen, wollte auch nicht altklug sein. 
Mal ne Frage: Hattest du mal einen Hecht der im Winter richtig gut gekämpft hat? Ich mit vielleicht einer Ausnahme nie. Im Sommer hat ich schon mal Phasen wo jeder 2. einen fetten Jerk in der Luft abgeschüttelt hat.


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Sickly schrieb:


> kann deinen Erfahrungen bestätigen, wollte auch nicht altklug sein.
> Mal ne Frage: Hattest du mal einen Hecht der im Winter richtig gut gekämpft hat? Ich mit vielleicht einer Ausnahme nie. Im Sommer hat ich schon mal Phasen wo jeder 2. einen fetten Jerk in der Luft abgeschüttelt hat.


kein ding hab es auch nicht so aufgefasst|supergri.und zu dem hecht im winter.
hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie nen hecht im winter gefangen#c.fische nur im frühjahr und herbst auf hecht.nachm herbst kommt mein boot immer raus und die raubfischzeit ist für mich vorbei.


----------



## Tribun (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

auch von mir ein fettes petri heil 
ich kenn das gefühl ich habe vor jahren auch mal ein hecht gefangen der zwar nicht die gigantischen maße hatte wie deiner aber er hatte auch stolze 105cm länge und 22 pfund schwer
das ist schon was anderes 
noch zu deinem bericht 
super dargestellt es steht alles drin was ein hobby angler wissen muß 
ich wünsche dir auch weiterhin alles glück der welt das noch der ein oder andere gigant da zu kommt


----------



## Jule_88 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ach du Sch**** !!! von so ein Fisch kann ich nur Träumen, aber ich träum ja immer noch von mein 1. Fisch   Auf jeden Fall DICKES DICKES PETRI !!!!


----------



## Luigi 01 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



fantazia schrieb:


> man is dasn dicker klopper|bigeyes.
> dickes petri von mir#6.
> 
> 
> da du ja sonst eher auf karpfen angelst und dort auch schon einige dicke gelandet hast würd mich ja eins mal brennend interessieren|supergri.wie der hecht im vergleich zu nem dicken karpfen im drill war.mit was für nem kaliber von karpfen würdest du die kraft und ausdauer vergleichen?klar kann man das sicher nicht 100% vergleichen.aber kannst ja mal ungefähr nen gewicht von nem karpfen nennen der es mit der hechtoma aufnehmen könnte:m.


 
http://img444.*ih.us/img444/9766/bild016zi9.jpg

Der Karpfen im Bild hat die gleiche Gewichtsklasse wie der Hecht!


Das Drillverhalten beider Fische: 

Sicherlich spielt die Wassertemperatur eine große Rolle!
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe hat der Drill ca. 10 Minuten gedauert bei dem Karpfen war ich gute 20-25 min beschäftigt! 
Bei einer Wassertemperatur von ca.17 Grad.
Was die Wassertemperatur beim Hecht war kann ich nicht sagen vielleicht 5-6 Grad.  

Das Zugverhalten oder besser gesagt der Duck auf die Rute in Bezug auf das Gewicht der Fische war in etwa identisch!

Wo bei man wiederum beachten sollte das beim Karpfen eine 3,60 Rute und beim Hecht eine 2,70 Meter im Einsatz waren.

Der Hecht hat schon gut Druck beim wiederkehrenden Abtauchen gemacht und ging gut über die Bremse das war schon nicht ohne, zu mal ich ihn aber auch nicht den nötigen Spielraum geben wollte, meine Gedanken waren eher: Immer schön die Schnur auf Spannung halten, das ich das aber nur ein 20 ziger mono drauf hatte, darüber habe ich in der Drillphase nicht drüber nach gedacht.

Fazit: Beide Fische waren im Drill sehr Kraftvoll, 
aber was der Esox gemacht hätte wenn er die nötige Betriebtemperatur hat, denke ich heute lieber nicht drüber nach!#d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



> Fazit: Beide Fische waren im Drill sehr Kraftvoll,
> aber was der Esox gemacht hätte wenn er die nötige Betriebtemperatur hat, denke ich heute lieber nicht drüber nach!#d


Schön beschrieben, dürfte auch jedem die Umstände erklären. Insofern war es ein Glücksfall: Fisch springt nicht, freies Wasser steht zur Verfügung, geht nicht extrem in Hindernisse wo du ihn damit sicher nicht halten könntest, und der recht kleine Haken hat auch fest gehalten sowie nicht verbogen, was angesichts der dünnen Schnur auch wieder paßt, mit einer stärkeren Montur hättest Du ihn leichter aus dem Maul gezogen. Insofern ein richtig dickes Fortuna-Petri, plus die nötige Ruhe dabei! #6


----------



## goepfi74 (9. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ein Monster , das ist der wahnsinn !!! Glückwunsch und ein fettes Petri , den musst du ausstoppfen und in die Stube hängen !


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hallo Luigi:vik:!
Petri Heil und Glückwunsch zu dem U-Boot!:m
Haste gut gemacht!
Was für ein Monster!!!
Darf gar nicht an den Sound der singenden 20er Mono denken...|kopfkrat

Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Donnerkrähe (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

WOW....da is mir die luft weggeblieben bei dem fisch... was für ein monster....

 FEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTEEESSSSSSSSS Petri!!!!!!!!

das is ja fast nimmer schön....

geil, geil, geil....


----------



## Watfischer84 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

alter falter nich schlecht #6 dickes petri zu dem traumfisch


----------



## clipfisch (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

*#6|schild-g#a#etri LUIGI 01 , auch von mir ein goßes LOB für DEINEN Bericht und Glückwunsch
zu diesen tollen FANG . 2008 ist für Dich sehr gut angefangen ,........ was da wokl noch kommt ?,,,,,,,,,,,,
*


----------



## Friedfischangler (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

hammer was ein hecht dickes petri


----------



## consti91 (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Petri zum Hecht:m
#6#6#6


----------



## Fisch Michel (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Super Fisch#hAlles gute und viel Petri|wavey:
#g
Weiter so !!!!!


----------



## soneji (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

wow, riesen hecht 
gut gemacht!


----------



## Der Wobbler (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Petri - noch öfters solche Fänge !


----------



## karpfen-stephan (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



Luigi 01 schrieb:


> Mehr Hecht als recht?
> 
> Der Hecht war mir schon recht, wer möchte nicht einmal in seinen Leben so einen Fisch in seinem Hausgewässer fangen!
> Erst jetzt einen Tag danach kann ich mein Glück erst richtig fassen, gestern nach dem Fang lief alles wie in einer anderen Welt ab!
> ...


----------



## batron (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Ein dickes Petri und Respekt!!!!
da bekommt man ja richtig Schiß wenn man sich die Fotos 
anschaut


----------



## micbrtls (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Schei... hat der noch drei Pfund und 9 cm mehr wie meiner!! Gratuliere aber trotzdem und freue mich riesig für dich. 

Eine Frage, was machst du mit dem Hecht? Lässt du den präparieren?


----------



## ironworker (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Moin Moin

Einfach Hammer!!
Ich muß noch einmal nach fragen. Luigi01 hast Du Dich vertan,
oder meintest Du wirklich 020er mono?(Soll kein Misstrauen sein!)
Ich war immer der Meinung das ich mit meiner 6,8kg geflochtenen etwas schwach ausgestattet wäre.
Aber trotz allem ein dickes Petri meiner seitz.


----------



## Luigi 01 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



ironworker schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Einfach Hammer!!
> Ich muß noch einmal nach fragen. Luigi01 hast Du Dich vertan,
> ...


 
Es ist ( war ) wirklich eine 20 ziger mono, die immer noch auf der Rolle ist!


----------



## frummel (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

dickes fettes petri zu diesem dicken ding.. ein baumstamm gedrillt zu haben kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten..
und wie ich den luigi einschätze sorgt der gute noch für massig nachwuchs..
wenn nicht ist es mir auch recht.. aber ich mag son ding net im wohnzimmer haben..

wird nur schwer das dingen 2008 noch zu steigern..


----------



## haubentaucher85 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

schönes petri und herzlichen glückwunsch zu diesem traumfang, weiter so,
 mfg aus wien, haubentaucher 85


----------



## Hai-Happen (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

|bigeyes Was für ein Hecht!!!

Ein dickes Petri Heil von mir!!!:m


----------



## Dart (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



karpfen-stephan schrieb:


> Also eines macht mich ja mal glücklich! Da fängt man so einen Monsterfisch mit einer 20iger monofilen!! Und ich frage mich seit Tagen ob ich mit einer 10ner geflochtenen Schnur mit 4,9 Kilo Tragkraft zu hoch poker!? Ich denke nicht!#6


 
Du pokerst definitiv zu hoch, damit möchte ich selbstverständlich nicht Luigi's tollen Fang in Frage stellen.
Der hat jedlichen Respeckt mehr als verdient#6
Aber wenn Hindernisse in der Nähe sind, hast du mit solch einer dünnen Schnur, keinerlei Chance einen kapitalen Hecht zu stoppen, wenn er gerade in das Hinderniss schwimmen will. Das gilt selbstverständlich auch für andere grosse Fischarten.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hammer geiler Fisch!
Wirklich super Bericht und fettes Petri Heil Luigi!


----------



## mcflock (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Schöne Story und Glückwunsch zu diesem Fang . Sehr schone Foto´s !!! das macht Mut


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch ich reihe mich sehr gerne in die Schar der Gratulanten ein. Ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" zu diesem absoluten Traumfisch! :m  Genieß den tollen Augenblick und erfreu dich später an die Erinnerungen! #6
Toller Bericht und klasse Fotos! :m

Gruß aus M-M
Rolf #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch ich reihe mich sehr gerne in die Schar der Gratulanten ein. Ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" zu diesem absoluten Traumfisch! :m  Genieß den tollen Augenblick und erfreu dich später an die Erinnerungen! #6
Toller Bericht und klasse Fotos! :m

Gruß aus M-V
Rolf #h


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Cooler Fisch, ist selbst hier auf Rügen nicht alltäglich.
Habe im Dezember einen Fisch von 52 Pfund bei einem 
Fischer gesehen (leider keine Kamera dabei)


----------



## Atze85 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Von mir auch meine Glückwünsche! Wirklich ein Traumfisch!


----------



## fishman1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch,   #6

sowas fehlt mir noch in der Sammlung.

Ich bin neidisch - ehrlich ! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



> Ich bin neidisch - ehrlich


Wer das nicht zugeben könnte, der lügt eh .....


----------



## BasterHRO (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Das finde ich auch, wirklich ein absoluter Traumfisch.... Das einzige was MICH ein wenig stören würde, wäre so einen absoluten *Wahnsinnsfisch* in einem Baggersee zu fangen wo natürlich immer wieder Fische reingesetzt werden.

MIR würde es besser gefallen solch einen Fisch auf dem Bodden zu überlisten.....

Aber wie gesagt ich bewundere diesen Fisch und das mit dem Baggersee bzw. Hausgewässer ist ja nur meine Meinung und wahrscheinlich hab ich da auch nur son kleinen Tick..|supergri



Also nochmal Petri und Glückwunsch zum tollen Hecht Luigi!#h



Gruss Baster....


----------



## prinz1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hut ab und herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

Petri Heil zu diesem Mordsfisch !!

Gruß
der prinz


----------



## prinz1 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

brauch ne neue tastatur. klemmt wieder ne taste.
egal
 bye bye

der prinz


----------



## Fischer-Dudl (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

_Auch von meiner Seite ein fettes Petri zu diesen Prachtstück und den genialen Beitrag.

Gruß Fischer-Dudl.  #r
_


----------



## kochi (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

du hast mich wieder motiviert mit der spinnrute los zugehn!supper fisch


----------



## katte79 (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch von mir ein fettes PETRI!!! Ist ein echt schöner Fisch und vieleicht ereilt mich ja dieses Glück auch irgendwann...


----------



## hommelone (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Auch von meiner Seite ein dickes *PETRI!!!
*Da hast du ja wirklich einen Dicken an Land gezogen!Wenn das nicht mal ne motivation für das neue Jahr ist!!!:vik:


----------



## apollo134 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

sauber das riesen krokodiel und schöner bericht da zu


----------



## OWendtland (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Hallo Luigi!

Ich hab diese Woche GuFi's im Fangplatz gekauft - so um die 
15 cm für die Glomma-Hechte in Norwegen im Sommer.
NACH dem Bezahlen hat mir der Händler dann DEINEN Gummifisch
und dann die Fotos gezeigt...|gr:

Nee, im Ernst: auch meine Gekauften werden wohl fangen |supergri


* SUPER Fang und meinen Glückwunsch!* 


Ich hätte nicht gedacht, das in unseren Baggerseen solche Omas schwimmen.

Grüße aus Lage/Lippe

Oliver

P.S. war das der Badesee Varenholz?


----------



## maesox (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



BasterHRO schrieb:


> .... Das einzige was MICH ein wenig stören würde, wäre so einen absoluten *Wahnsinnsfisch* in einem Baggersee zu fangen wo natürlich immer wieder Fische reingesetzt werden.
> 
> MIR würde es besser gefallen solch einen Fisch auf dem Bodden zu überlisten.....
> 
> ...


----------



## porscher (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

komme aus schloß holte und irgendwie hatte ich auch das gefühl den see zu kennen @Owendtland. varenholz könnte es sein.


----------



## BasterHRO (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



maesox schrieb:


> BasterHRO schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .... Das einzige was MICH ein wenig stören würde, wäre so einen absoluten *Wahnsinnsfisch* in einem Baggersee zu fangen wo natürlich immer wieder Fische reingesetzt werden.
> ...


----------



## Luigi 01 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*



OWendtland schrieb:


> Hallo Luigi!
> 
> Ich hab diese Woche GuFi's im Fangplatz gekauft - so um die
> 15 cm für die Glomma-Hechte in Norwegen im Sommer.
> ...


 

Hallo Oliver,


ne der Badesee in Varenholz war es nicht!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

Mahlzeit,

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:


Wenn jemand Fragen zum Verbleib des Fisches hat, wendet euch bitte direkt an Fänger per PN. Beiträge die diese oder ähnlichen Fragen enthalten werden aus diesem Thread verschoben bzw. gelöscht.


----------



## soneji (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Bericht Hecht 1,34 Meter 38 Pfund*

lol da hast du aber glück gehabt olden!
mit der schnur war das bestimmt nen lucky fang!
nimm lieber das nächste mal ne stärkere schnur bevor der fisch das nächste mal am grund verreckt... aber trotzdem nice fish


----------

